# Verdrahtungsfarbe vor Hauptschalter



## Tecchannel (13 März 2007)

Hallo
wir haben bei uns im Moment das Problem das ein Kunde von uns, uns auf eine Unstimmigkeit im Bezug auf unsere Verdrahtungsfarben in den Schränken hingewiesen hat. Es handelt sich um die Verdrahtung die vor dem Hauptschalter abgeht. Bei uns wurde und wird sie bisher Standardmäßig orange gemacht der besagte Kunde hat uns darauf hingewiesen das diese Farbe nun durch gelb zu erstetzen ist welches auf der Norm basiert. Ich habe mich schon mal etwas umgeschaut aber bisher noch nichts gefunden kann mir jemand helfen oder weiß jemand einen Link?

Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## winny-sps (13 März 2007)

Hallo,

Nach DIN EN 60204-1 (VDE 0113) sieht das so aus:

Adern die vor der Netztrenneinrichtung abgehen können  Schwarz, Braun oder auch Grau sein. aber NICHT  Orange.

So stehts in den Erläuterungen zur Norm, die Norm selbst habe ich gerade nicht zur Hand. Falls du sie zur Hand hast schau mal in 14.2.4 rein.

Hoffe es Hilft.


----------



## zotos (13 März 2007)

Bei uns wird die Verdrahtung von dem Hauptschalter in den "normalen" Farben erledigt (also so wie hinter dem Hauptschalter) und diese Adern kommen dann einzelln in einen Gelben Schutzschlauch. An den Anschlussenden Also (z.B. am Hauptschalter) endet der Schutzschlauch kurz vor der Klemme (ca. 1,5 cm) damit man erkennt welche Aderfarbe im inneren ist. 

Gelb erkennen alle unsere Kunden an.


----------



## Tecchannel (13 März 2007)

winny-sps schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Nach DIN EN 60204-1 (VDE 0113) sieht das so aus:
> 
> ...


 
Danke für deine Hilfe du redest schon von den Adern die dann Schaltschrank intern weitergehen um z.B. die Beleuchtung oder ähnliches über einen FI mit Spannung zu versorgen?? Ich werd mir das auf jeden Fall mal suchen aber ich glaube nicht das unsere VDE auf dem neuesten Stand ist. Wäre net wenn du mir das mal per e-mail schicken könntest.
Gruß TC


----------



## winny-sps (13 März 2007)

> du redest schon von den Adern die dann Schaltschrank intern
> weitergehen um z.B. die Beleuchtung oder ähnliches über einen FI mit
> Spannung zu versorgen??


Ja, das meine ich. Deine Frage war doch auch dahingehend gestellt oder ?


Mit  der VDE per e-mail wird nichts . Darf 1. nicht und 2. geht auch bei uns nicht
ist nur als PDF vorhanden nicht ausdruckbar, kopierbar und sonstiges.

Also falls du sowas Kopierbar, Druckbar auftreiben solltest bin auch nicht uninteressiert


----------



## Tecchannel (13 März 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe. Die Frage nach dem Auszug per e-mail hätte ich mir denken können das des net geht weil ich hab grad mit unserem chef geredet und der hat mir das bestätigt. Nun gut dann werden wir mal das Umdenken anfangen.
So long TC


----------



## cth (13 März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

in diesem Threat http://www.sps-foren.de/showthread.php?t=2274&page=3 wurde schon über das Problem diskutiert.

Die EN 60204-1 ist immer noch aktuell und hat sich nicht geändert.

Gruß Chris


----------

